# Probleme mit Texteingabe in Applets



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Applet programmiert und habe damit folgende Probleme:

Es passiert, dass man keine Eingaben in die Textfelder tätigen kann. Nachdem dann eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben wurde und diese mit dem X-Symbol geschlossen wird, ist es wieder möglich eine Texteingabe zu tätigen.
Dieser Fehler tritt auch nicht immer auf, sondern nur ca. jedes 2., 3. Mal.
Ich habe keine Idee mehr wie ich den Fehler beheben könnte.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2006)

Ein bisschen relavanter Code (und damit meine ich nicht dein komplettes Applet wenn es größer als 100 Zeilen ist  ) wäre nicht schlecht ...


----------



## EOB (6. Sep 2006)

ja genau, code her


----------

